# Mainboard einbauen



## Goldini50 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 

Wer kann helfen ?
Ich möchte mein Mainboard ohne Backplade  direkt auf eine lackierte Holzplatte  befestigen.
Was nimmt man in diesem fall für Abstandhalter bzw. für Distanzstücke und gibt es einen mindestabstand  zwischen Mainboard und der Holzplatte.
Was gibt es vielleicht noch zu beachten?

Danke im voraus Goldi


----------



## joyraider (12. Oktober 2015)

Du könntest sowas hiwe nehmen Distanzhülsen für M8 Schrauben, Länge: Amazon.de: Elektronik  selbstschneidende schrauben dazu .


----------



## Grozz (13. Oktober 2015)

Brauchen die Schrauben auch nicht etwas das sie nicht leiten? oder war das auf dem Mainboard direkt drauf. Glaube eher 2teres bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Nein, isolieren muss da nix. Abstandshalter sind in der Regel ca 5mm hoch wenn ich so in die Tüte schaue worin etliche Varianten lagern. Man könnte zb. auch originale Abstandshalter einkleben oder kleine Holzklötze ( sollte man vorbohren und mit passenden Schrauben versehen wie zb kleine Blechschrauben ) aufleimen.

Du willst einen offenen Aufbau machen oder was ist genau geplant?


----------



## Goldini50 (13. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du willst einen offenen Aufbau machen oder was ist genau geplant?



Ja Genau, ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2015)

In das Holz schraubst Du einfache Adapter, sollte es im Baumarkt geben: TAPPEXÂ® GewindeeinsÃ¤tze | KVT-Fastening Deutschland
Distanzbuchsen gibt es überall, sehen so aus: Neutral Abstandshalter FÃœR Mainboards Metrisch 50 STÃœCK | eBay


----------



## freezy94 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich haue ganz normale Abstandshalter in härteres Holz (weich ging auch recht stabil über die Bühne).
Einfach mit einem kleinen Bohrer vorbohren und dann reingedreht. Besser natürlich mit Einsätzen.
Hatte noch nie Probleme damit und es hält.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Oktober 2015)

Interresantes Projekt,
aber was hat das bei "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" zu suchen??


----------

